

Show HN: I learned Ruby to make a fundraiser for my non-profit - ryanmccrary
http://christmas.goattrips.org/

======
NicoJuicy
I think this is a smart way of raising funds, well done! I do think there is
to much text, which makes it harder to find your goal.... Namely: Fundraising
a summer camp (outdoor adventure) for under-resourced kids or kids at risk
(although i'm not sure what "at risk" means)...

GOAT means : Great Outdoor Adventure Trips

Sidenote: I wanted to know how much he currently earned, it's 661 €.

And i used this in Chrome

var sum = 0;$.each($(".complete"),function(i,elem){var text =
$(elem).text().trim().replace("Amount: $","").replace("Complete!","");sum =
sum + parseInt(text)});console.log(sum);

~~~
ryanmccrary
Thanks NicoJuicy!

It's primarily directed at people from the local area who would (hopefully) be
more familiar with the organization.

"At-risk" typically describes teens who are considered (statistically)
vulnerable to abuse or delinquency. Similar to underprivileged or under-
resourced.

You can also see the total raised at
[https://christmas.goattrips.org/goal](https://christmas.goattrips.org/goal)

